# ghost shrimp eggs?



## StellaMaris (Apr 9, 2016)

While checking on my ghost shrimp today (man, those little guys are sometimes hard to find!) I noticed what looks like eggs?

Can anyone tell me definitely that's what they are? Any suggestions for helping at least a couple little guys survive?


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I have been trying to save mine whenever I get them. I bought some shrimp at wal mart but got more than what i asked but thats ok cause i only paid for the amount I wanted. Anyways 4 of them came with eggs. Now 3 out of 4 already gave "birth" to them and still have one left. Except I dunno if the shrimp at the lil guys or not. Hopefully you have better luck than I do.


----------

